# Beware!, GW Lasers



## Wykyd (Jun 15, 2008)

The other night some friends and I were at our local gaming store, and were playing around with the new line of sight laser pointers. Then we got to pressing the second button on the side of the pointer. Nothing happened. So one guy took one apart. Guess what? the second button pushes against the circuit board inside laser, so someone will push that button thinking it does something, and SNAP!, you need to buy another $10 Laser Pointer that is designed to fail. So if you buy one, beware the second button, its a self destruct button.


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

ha ha ha that is funny
well it make people buy more of them after they broke the over one so you now more money fo GW


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

roflmao - why can i beleive that that was a specific design feature?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

That sucks that it broke, but it's kind of funny in a sick sort of way. I mean, it is a ten dollar laser pointer from Games Workshop...


----------



## aetherguy881 (Apr 7, 2008)

This could be remedied by opening it up and removing it before one presses down on it.


----------



## Lax (Jun 16, 2008)

The second button thing is to prevent from pushing the main one in transport i think


----------



## EvgO (Dec 23, 2007)

LMAO..

Btw is it worth getting it anyway? I mean, is it so essential to use a fancy GW laser to get a confirmation on LoS?


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

quick question. its not actually a laser right? as far as i remember it was just an LCD (which makes the price tag even more ridiculous)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

whats the point of having the second button? Its just there to entise the curious minds to brake their lazer pointers. These things are as rare as seeing a t-rex doing push ups in the UK my local had to steal a shipment going to the US so they would have some for the release date.


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

they put the secound button on for it to look more like a sniper scope


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Nothing like giving a few thousand children a $10, self-destructing, retina-burning piece of technology. Brilliant financial move by GW, as the majority of youth gamers in the US with have their wealthy parents forking out cash for these things weekly.
I already know there will be more kids pointing the lasers at each others faces and messing with other peoples games than using them in their own.


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

ye your right, kids will be messing up are games so i hope lots off kids start pressing the self-destruct button
:suicide:


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

It's not a second button. I have two pointers and it's a plastic tab molded to the body of the pointer to prevent it from going off in transport (It would seem). You could push all day on it, hurt your finger, then brake the outside body, then the circut board.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

How does it prevent it from going off?


----------



## Gibson (Jun 4, 2008)

If something falls against it while in transport, the second _static_ button will prevent said falling object from applying pressure to the first _working_ button and activating the laser. In turn, this will stop you buying a laser pointer that doesn't work thanks to a drained battery.

I think.

I dunno actually - I'm just assuming here seeing as I've not actually had a good look at the pointer itself. It _could_ just be there to make it more like a scope! :laugh:


----------



## sing Sang a song (Jun 10, 2008)

What.., tats dirty GW but i expect nothing less from them..., lol i rather buy a laser that says made in china so i could buy 10 for $5 LOL


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

BTW, it is a laser pointer, there's just a crappy $3 lens assembly which defocusses the laser and imposes the cross-hairy reticule. A mate and I took one apart yesterday.

The laser is actually a lot brighter once you remove the crappy optics, and keeps its focus like it should.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

i just use my basic lazer, keep it in place and you can melt them pesky space marines out of line of sight. ^^


----------



## sing Sang a song (Jun 10, 2008)

get a laser that you could buy at dollar store they work really great, only problem is that laser point is bit small...,


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

yeah. lasers can costa bout a buck if you go to the right place


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The really sad thing is that conceptually, the markerlight laser pointer is cool. It's a scope-shaped laser pointer that projects a crosshair. It just really sucks that they couldn't do it right. I might still get one and see for myself, though... I mean, it is only ten bucks.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Picked one up the other day, mainly for "just cause" reasons That and it's a GW product useable on GW games, it is officially recognized for purposes of determining LoS. Yes you can argue it but hey, this is the pointer they designed for just this purpose.

Has good range, though the cross hairs do get larger at a decent distance which could lead to arguments. I guess as long as everyone understands that if the center is seen on a model then it can be seen. It does also make it a tiny bit more "visisble" on certain models given the size of the end point.


----------

